# 1 dink 2 MONSTERS!!



## kentuckybassman (Mar 15, 2008)

Went to my honey hole yesterday and fished for two hours and caught 1 dink(a pound or so) and 2 big lm that weighed between 7 and 8 lbs. or better!!
I know.............wheres the pics??? Sorry, figured if I took the camera I wouldn't catch any!!! :lol:


----------



## slim357 (Mar 15, 2008)

lol i have the saem problem with taking my camera out, when i have it i dont catch a thing when i dont i get a few.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2008)

Great job on the fish. The trick is to bring the camera but never make it easy or quick to use. If you are forced to scramble trying to get the camera set up with one hand while lipping a fish with the other you will catch.

Oh yeah, never, ever, get out the camera in hopes of a fish pics or especially while your buddy is fighting a fish, sure fire way to loose a fish!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 17, 2008)

esquired said:


> Great job on the fish. The trick is to bring the camera but never make it easy or quick to use. If you are forced to scramble trying to get the camera set up with one hand while lipping a fish with the other you will catch.
> 
> Oh yeah, never, ever, get out the camera in hopes of a fish pics or especially while your buddy is fighting a fish, sure fire way to loose a fish!


Well,I went back with the camera and had 0 fish!!
Man............I gotta figure out how those fish are so dang smart!!!LOL


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 17, 2008)

Congrats on the catchin' !  

I used to take the digital camera and never caught a thing when I had it with me. Now I just have my phone on me. The fish haven't figured-out that some phones can take pics.....................at least not yet :shock:


----------



## slim357 (Mar 17, 2008)

I went out today with my camera had it set up to take a pic of a catfish when something hit my other pole (which was in deeper water and baited with cut bait, hopin to get a striper) So I jumped up, camera went off, tossed the catfish back and grabed my other pole to set the hook, swing and a miss. Now i got picture of nothin and missed a fish im almost certian my camera is bad luck


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 18, 2008)

Well I am certain my camera is bad luck!! I guess I will have to get a phone with a camera and do like WW said and keep the phone on me and hope the fish don't figure it out!!LOL
Although I did get a couple of pics with my son and that's worth a million to me


----------



## redbug (Mar 18, 2008)

What kind of camera are you guys using? I had a hp digital that came with my computer and didn't catch many fish while i had it with my
I switched to a Fuji last year and had a good season. 
i picked up a Pentax this year and have a second place in my first tournament of the year 
just something to think about..???

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 18, 2008)

> i picked up a Pentax this year and have a second place in my first tournament of the year
> just something to think about..???



Hmmm, I got my wife a small digital Pentax for Christmas :-k


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2008)

I wonder what i will catch If I buy a NIKON Digital SLR with a few extra lenses? :lol: :lol:


----------



## BLK fisher (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome job, two solid fish. In jersey they are big time trophy fish. Congrats.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 18, 2008)

BLK fisher said:


> Awesome job, two solid fish. In jersey they are big time trophy fish. Congrats.


Thanks!!  We consider those trophy fish here in MO too.(or at least I do)


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 19, 2008)

Jim said:


> I wonder what i will catch If I buy a NIKON Digital SLR with a few extra lenses? :lol: :lol:


My brother went fishing with me the other day and he brought his fancy schmancy SLR camera with some sort of added extra zoom lens and I didn't catch crap.


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what i will catch If I buy a NIKON Digital SLR with a few extra lenses? :lol: :lol:
> ...



I don't catch crap anyway, so they only way is up for me. :lol:


----------

